# Fangschaltung



## Blanky04 (25 Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen, habe ein problem auf arbeit.

In der Steuerung sind 20 Sicherheitskontakte, ab und zu steht die anlage(alle woche mal), speichert aber keine störung ab.

Auf irgendeiner der Sicherheitskontakte ist ein wischer, nur welcher 

Möchte eine Kostengünstige und schnelle Fangschaltung bauen, habt ihr da eine Idee, ausser 20 Schütze mit selbsthaltung einzustricken 


danke euch im voraus

MfG


----------



## winnman (25 Februar 2011)

Programmier ein RS für jeden Eingang, einmal Quitieren und beim nächsten Stop die RS anschauen.


----------



## Blanky04 (25 Februar 2011)

schon klar, dazu brauch ich ne sps die 230v eingänge hat.. gibs eine s7 200 mit 230v eingänge?


----------



## winnman (25 Februar 2011)

Ich dachte du hast ne Steuerung die dir Probleme macht (hat mir meine Glaskugel geflüstert). Wenn du da keine Steuerung im Einsatz hast, dann teil die Kreise mal in Gruppen auf und schau dir immer nur zb 6 an, das kannst du entweder mit Relais oder zb mit einer LOGO machen. Wenn bei den 1. 6 bei Abschaltung nix passiert, dann auf die nächsten, . . . einziger Nachteil bei der Methode: wenn das nicht nur 1 Fehler ist, sondern zb wechselweise mal da mal dort, dann wirst du das so ev nicht mitbekommen (alternative, LOGO / Relais erweitern und doch alle gemeinsam anschauen)


----------



## Blanky04 (25 Februar 2011)

gibs ne s7 200 mit 230V Eingänge?


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (25 Februar 2011)

Blanky04 schrieb:


> schon klar, dazu brauch ich ne sps die 230v eingänge hat.. gibs eine s7 200 mit 230v eingänge?



Also ich habe hier noch eine:
CPU 214
85-264 VAC Supply
Di 14 x AC120V
Do 10 x AC120-230V, 1A

(So eine habe ich zuhause schon seit jahren an 230V hängen, die funktioniert bis heute einwandfrei. )

Also wenn es die dinger für 120V gibt, dann bestimmt auch für 230V

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Blanky04 (25 Februar 2011)

du hast 230V an den eingängen? oder an der Versorgungsspannung???

ich find keine mit DI 230V


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (25 Februar 2011)

An den Eingängen. 
(ist ein "Bastelprojekt", und läuft wie gesagt seit einigen jahren problemlos.)


Gruß
Timo


----------



## Blanky04 (25 Februar 2011)

kannst mir mal die genaue artikelnr geben?


----------



## winnman (25 Februar 2011)

LOGO gibts mit 230V Eingängen


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (25 Februar 2011)

Blanky04 schrieb:


> kannst mir mal die genaue artikelnr geben?



Klar!
6ES7 214-1CC01-0XB0

Gruß
Timo


----------



## bimbo (28 Februar 2011)

EASY (Eaton) gibts auch mit 20 230V-Eingängen


----------



## Oberchefe (28 Februar 2011)

Eingänge parallel zu Sicherheitskontakten ist erst mal nicht erlaubt. Es sei denn der Hersteller der SPS garantiert dass bei einem Defekt nichts schief geht, z.B. Schluss von einem Eingang auf einen anderen. In diesem Fall wären sonst Sicherheitsschalter überbrückt!


----------



## bimbo (2 März 2011)

TE war seit letzter Frage nicht mehr im Forum 

@winman: Danke für Deine Antwort *ROFL*


----------

